# Kerdi Band Necessary



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

You can have tiles creak when you install them with no space between so they rub. As they are sitting on the ditra and moving independently they will rub with one another and creak. Just like wood, but tile...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

sbcontracting said:


> You can have tiles creak when you install them with no space between so they rub. As they are sitting on the ditra and moving independently they will rub with one another and creak. Just like wood, but tile...


Lol


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

sbcontracting said:


> You can have tiles creak when you install them with no space between so they rub. As they are sitting on the ditra and moving independently they will rub with one another and creak. Just like wood, but tile...


Gotta put thinset underneath those tiles so they can't move around on you like that.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

BCConstruction said:


> I know how ditra works I been using it for years even before they released it in the UK a long time ago. I'm curious to know how tiles creak. I don't think one contractor on this forum knows what a creaking tile sounds like.


I was reading and like...what....tiles creak? I've got some research to do...

Glad you guys got this thing back on track...I was worried about all the tile I have installed with no knowledge of the possibility of "creaking." :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Spencer said:


> I was reading and like...what....tiles creak? I've got some research to do... Glad you guys got this thing back on track...I was worried about all the tile I have installed with no knowledge of the possibility of "creaking." :laughing:


I find WD40 is great between these tiles.


----------



## jzeig1 (Feb 2, 2014)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I would hope so, and that is what I thought.





BCConstruction said:


> I find WD40 is great between these tiles.


I assume we will, at some point, put all this knowledge into practice.
SMH


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jzeig1 said:


> I assume we will, at some point, put all this knowledge into practice. SMH


If I ever lay tile butted together with no grout and no thinset I will make sure I use kerdi band and WD40 to stop the creaks.


----------

